# Brauche Webspace



## mr_ed (29. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem... 
Ich habe eine Spieleseite mit Freegames (vielespiele.de) und hatte die Spiele auf einem Server (gamescenter.de) liegen, doch den scheint es seit dem Wochenende nicht mehr zu geben...
Ich habe leider noch keine Antwort von den Betreibern bekommen, stattdessen war meine email unzustellbar. 
Dort konnte ich bis dato meine Spiele-Zip´s ablegen ( an die 200MB ), jetzt ist meine HP gelähmt. Kennt jemand von euch einen Anbieter, bei welchem Spieleseiten ihre Dateien ablegen können und als Gegenleistung einen Banner einbauen? Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass der Traffic unbezahlbar wäre wenn ich die Zip´s selber hosten würde...

Also, wenn irgendjemand einen Anbieter kennt, bei welchem man unentgeltlich seine Dateien ablegen kann und sich keine Gedanken über den Traffic machen muß, oder wenn mir jemand gegen eine Bannereinblendung Platz auf seinem Server zur Verfügung stellen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Irgendwo muß es sowas doch geben, gamescenter hat es ja schließlich auch gemacht.


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (29. April 2002)

ich denk gamigo (http://www.gamigo.de) wär ne gute anlaufstelle für dich, versuchs da mal, ansonsten hat swissquake (http://www.swissquake.ch) ein sehr gutes, schnelles, und erschweingliches hosting angebot für spiele seiten.

/e
ach ich seh grad gamigo hostet nur sites mit bestimmten spielen, sprich nix für dich.. hmm... versuch dich mal mit deiner anfrage an 4players (http://www.4players.de) zu richten...


----------



## mr_ed (29. April 2002)

An 4players hab ich schon eine mail geschickt, allerdings hat niemand geantwortet, vielleicht melden sie sich ja noch. Ansonsten werde ich mir den Schweizer Hoster nochmal genauer ansehen.


----------

